# Had this question at work.



## AKdaplumba (Jan 12, 2010)

3/4 main, got 1" for free, if you were to pipe the house in with 1" off a 3/4 main, what kind of flow would you get?smaller to bigger does??

thx


----------



## ILPlumber (Jun 17, 2008)

still going through a 5/8" meter.

It will only flow what the meter will flow


----------



## Ron (Jun 12, 2008)

What Matt said,

Wow AKdaplumba your knowledge amazes me at times. :laughing:


----------



## service guy (Jun 26, 2008)

Increasing pipe size after a restriction of flow, does not increase flow.

Once restricted, it stays restricted. So you could pipe the whole house using 2" diameter pipes, but the flow will still be limited if it is passing through a 3/4" water main, (or a meter, or valve, or whatever).


----------



## AKdaplumba (Jan 12, 2010)

Ron said:


> What Matt said,
> 
> Wow AKdaplumba your knowledge amazes me at times. :laughing:


If you've noticed that means I am leaving a mark here:thumbup:


----------



## RealLivePlumber (Jun 22, 2008)

Why do you run 1 1/2" or 2" to say a pool heater, through a 3/4" gas meter?


----------



## 422 plumber (Jul 31, 2008)

RealLivePlumber said:


> Why do you run 1 1/2" or 2" to say a pool heater, through a 3/4" gas meter?


Because the extra volume can make up for a long run. You get more BTU's the bigger the pipe.


----------



## ILPlumber (Jun 17, 2008)

gas and liquid act quite differently......


----------



## 422 plumber (Jul 31, 2008)

Matt said:


> gas and liquid act quite differently......


I know, my wife complains when I think it's gas and liquid comes out and stains my shorts.


----------



## ILPlumber (Jun 17, 2008)

jjbex said:


> I know, my wife complains when I think it's gas and liquid comes out and stains my shorts.


There is nothing worse than a shart.


----------



## grandpa (Jul 13, 2008)

Increasing a pipe can't really increase your flow. What it can do is minimize any further pressure drop due to lenght of pipe. If the pipe is just flat over size for the application, you wouldn't notice a difference.


----------



## Protech (Sep 22, 2008)

Incorrect. Going from a 3/4" service and distribution system up to 1" will cause a small increase in flow pressure even with a 5/8" meter.

I do agree that the meter itself will be the single biggest pressure drop in the whole system, but each bit a friction in the system ads up. Of course, the gain will be very little, but there will be a small gain. The real question is, what is more cost effective, and bigger service/distribution system or a larger meter.



service guy said:


> Increasing pipe size after a restriction of flow, does not increase flow.
> 
> Once restricted, it stays restricted. So you could pipe the whole house using 2" diameter pipes, but the flow will still be limited if it is passing through a 3/4" water main, (or a meter, or valve, or whatever).


----------



## Protech (Sep 22, 2008)

Also, there will be reduced returns going from 1" to 2" on the same meter.


----------



## service guy (Jun 26, 2008)

Protech said:


> Incorrect. Going from a 3/4" service and distribution system up to 1" will cause a small increase in flow pressure even with a 5/8" meter.
> 
> I do agree that the meter itself will be the single biggest pressure drop in the whole system, but each bit a friction in the system ads up. Of course, the gain will be very little, but there will be a small gain. The real question is, what is more cost effective, and bigger service/distribution system or a larger meter.


Only because of friction. Other than that, an increase will not help much, since the water or gas still has to pass through a restricted area.


----------



## Tommy plumber (Feb 19, 2010)

Increasing the pipe size will increase volume not pressure. . A 1" water service at 50 psi pipe that is increased to 6" pipe, will not change the pressure, only volume increases. My 2 cents. I can't wait for all the interesting replies.........


----------



## justin (May 14, 2010)

pressure is constant . volume is controlled. So The answer to your question would be....to increase volume.


----------



## stillaround (Mar 11, 2009)

Stagnation pressure or dynamic? This will never rise to venting but the pressure during flow will be affected by the restriction of friction loss and be less at the fixture as in the 1" distribution pipe vs. 3/4 example. But I agree the main concept of pressure is that it remains the same.

Thats why when a valve is almost closed somewhere in a system you get the quick surge and then it peters out to the flow pressure


----------



## breid1903 (Feb 8, 2009)

*free pipe*

ain't going to hurt and it's free. breid.................:rockon:


----------



## Plasticman (Oct 14, 2008)

Pie is = to 314 times pipe size divided by.......... Ok, I quit. :laughing:


----------



## breid1903 (Feb 8, 2009)

*pie is not pi*

pi is 3.14159265 that's all i remember. pie is $2.75 at the feed bag. breid........................:rockon:


----------



## lpayne1234 (Sep 20, 2008)

jjbex said:


> I know, my wife complains when I think it's gas and liquid comes out and stains my shorts.


 
Funny as hell there :thumbup:


----------



## Redwood (Sep 8, 2008)

PI=3.141592653589793238462643383279502884197169399375105820974944 5923078164062862089986280348253421170679 if I remember correctly...

It was all the way back in my senior year of HS when our math teacher taught us how to memorize it to 100 decimal places...:laughing:

Just practice it every day and add 3 additional digits a day...

Stuff like that happens when you need one more math credit in your senior year and you figure taking a math for dummies course is the easy way out...

Then you find out the class is taught by the youngest math teacher in the school, he is also the head of the math department for all the schools in town k-12 and he teaches one other class "Advanced Placement Calculus" 

It was good! No slacking allowed! :thumbup:

He kept it really interesting and everything taught had practical use attached to it.


----------

